
Dear Yelper, Get Off My Lawn - mcos
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2016/02/23/dear-yelper-get-off-my-lawn/
======
foldr
Reading between the lines, employers are terrified of the prospect that their
low-paid workers might start to complain about their lot and expect something
better. Hence all this judgmental blah about entitlement, hard work, etc. etc.

